# Breaking News: dwyane wade badly hurt



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

By Greg Stoda 

Palm Beach Post Columnist 

Monday, April 24, 2006 

MIAMI — There's no disguising the pain. 

Dwyane Wade walked stiff-legged down two steps exiting a stage. He used one hand to brace himself against a railing and the other hand to brace himself against a wall, got to the floor and limped out of the room. 

That was Sunday afternoon in AmericanAirlines Arena. 

Which means it's either a very, very nasty cramp continuing to bother Wade or he and the Heat don't really know what's making his left calf so sore or they do know and are telling a fib. 

But whatever the case — and my guess is it's the one about the fib — it isn't good for Miami entering tonight's Game 2 of the first-round Eastern Conference playoff series against Chicago. 

"I hope it's just a cramp," Wade said. "My muscle is still pretty tight." 

He hopes? 

He hopes! 

This, of course, is kinda sorta where the Heat went spinning out of the playoffs last year when Wade was diminished by a tender hip just enough to give Detroit room to squirm to a Game 7 triumph and earn the Eastern Conference championship. 

Now, this. 

Wade was fourth-quarter sensational Saturday night leading Miami's desperate salvage project in a 111-106 victory against the Bulls, but in the closing two minutes was hampered by a sore muscle high on his left calf near the knee. He eventually left for the locker room with 8.6 seconds remaining and the game, by the way, hanging in the balance. 

"I kind of knew when it happened that I didn't have a lot left," Wade said. 

He does expect to play tonight. 

But how much can the Heat expect from him? A series of massage sessions, with more scheduled, and the intake of enough liquid to float one of team owner Micky Arison's cruise ships hadn't been enough to make much of a difference in how Wade felt a full 15 hours after he suffered the injury. 

"Jumping will hurt me a little bit," Wade said. "It's my jumpin' leg." 

That would be his — and the Heat's — money leg. 

What comes next for Wade is a full dose of the punishment Chicago doles out to him as standard practice. 

"It isn't just Dwyane," said Heat coach Pat Riley. "It's (the Bulls') system. They do it to (Cleveland's) LeBron (James) and to (New Jersey's) Vince (Carter) and all the great guards. If you drive, they're going to come and help. They're not going to stop. They're not going to go away." 

Wade, meanwhile, insists he won't change his aggressive approach — he was hounded and pounded often enough in Game 1 to attempt 16 of Miami's 39 free throws — and promises to again challenge the Bulls as much as possible. 

"I'm always going to attack," said Wade, who craves and demands the ball on any late-game tightrope. 

There's no great mystery here. 

Miami almost certainly can't take down Chicago in a best-of-seven set without Wade, and might not be able to do so without him operating at something very close to peak efficiency. The Heat already is coping with the prolonged absence of reserve center Alonzo Mourning, who's dealing with his own calf problems, and could be without starting power forward Udonis Haslem if he's suspended as a result of a Game 1 ejection for throwing his mouthpiece in the direction of official Joey Crawford. 

The seventh-seeded Bulls are tenacious and stubborn and don't exude even a glimmer of being intimidated by second-seeded Miami or by Heat superstars Wade and Shaquille O'Neal, who produced big games to begin the series. Miami, in fact, needed almost every drop of the combined excellence of Wade (30 points, 11 assists) and O'Neal (27 points, 16 rebounds) to get things started in its favor. 

And now Wade's hoping adrenaline and pain medication will get him through tonight's assignment? 

Riley teased about how much trouble Wade has keeping himself hydrated, because he sweats so profusely and never replenishes with enough fluids. It's worth noting, too, that Wade was in a good mood laughing about all the liquid he had consumed since the conclusion of Saturday's game. 

But there couldn't have been anything the slightest bit amusing to Heat handlers who saw Wade hobble off an AmericanAirlines Arena stage Sunday afternoon. 

Wade pushed through 44 1/2 minutes of court time in Game 1, and was at his fiercest in the fourth quarter. But the entire series could change, beginning immediately, if Wade's effectiveness is significantly reduced. 

And that's no fib.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if this is true... the heat better sweep the bulls to give him, and the rest of the team as much time to heal as possible, the longer the series, the more chance you guys would have of an upset
big break for u guys if it affects him


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

This is your first post ever in bbb.net and you provide us with an article that has no link? wtf?

no link=not real


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

I found the link, since the poster didn't provide it.

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/heat/content/sports/epaper/2006/04/24/a1c_stoda_0424.html


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

there ya go.

link=real

but i dont think its as bad as the guy in the article says


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> This is your first post ever in bbb.net and you provide us with an article that has no link? wtf?
> 
> no link=not real


jeez, fine: 

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/heat/content/sports/epaper/2006/04/24/a1c_stoda_0424.html

Just one'll do. Thanks!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

lol^


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I wouldn't be to concerned if I were a Heat fan. If it was serious there would be an MRI. How long can a cramp last?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

^well seeing how we have dealt with injuries all season, this gets me a little uncomfortable. but im not pressing the panic-button yet. Cramps usually feel better the next day i believe, with good massage therapy and hydration


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

sorry about the sensationalized thread title. i figured it was appropriate for the sensationalized article. :biggrin:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

It's just a ruse by the Miami media to lull the Bulls into a sense of "security".


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> It's just a ruse by the Miami media to lull the Bulls into a sense of "security".


"I don't appreciate your ruse, ma'am."
"I beg your pardon?"
"your ruse.. your cunning attempt to trick me."




Not sure what to make of this story, we'll see once he gets on the court tonight. If it loosens up some, he might be able to just get the blood pumping and play through it.
It'd be bittersweet to win this game if it was because of a hobbled Wade, but I'd still rather win, so that's fine.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

JRose5 said:


> "I don't appreciate your ruse, ma'am."
> "I beg your pardon?"
> "your ruse.. your cunning attempt to trick me."
> 
> ...


try not to **** any **** on your way to the parking lot!


:clown:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Wade pushed through 44 1/2 minutes of court time in Game 1, and was at his fiercest in the fourth quarter. But the entire series could change, beginning immediately, if Wade's effectiveness is significantly reduced.


I don't really know what to make of the article, sure Wade is banged up, but so is the rest of the team. If you made an article about how Shaq is feeling every time he's played a game, then you'd probably get the feeling that he wasn't going to play ever again. After all, he is the definition of a player hurting after games, those knees have taken a beating for the past 20 years or so... If this "injury" makes Wade less effective and stops some of his drives to the basket, then that's definitiely a good thing, but I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for it to happen.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Who wants to bet all the talk we will hear for Game 2 will be "Wade is a warrior..he is all heart." ??

Even if the Heat lose tonight, Miami has a built-in excuse that Wade was banged up and not 100%


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

remlover said:


> Who wants to bet all the talk we will hear for Game 2 will be "Wade is a warrior..he is all heart." ??
> 
> Even if the Heat lose tonight, Miami has a built-in excuse that Wade was banged up and not 100%


yea i know lol. :banana:


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

I love Wade's game...but I am sick of this BS with him. The same bula bula happened last year against the Pistons. I hope the Bulls blow Miami out of the damn water!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-heat24.html



> Wade still not at full strength
> 
> April 24, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not making anything of the article. Wade says he's playing, so it doesn't seem to be a very serious injury to me.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

paxman said:


> sorry about the sensationalized thread title. i figured it was appropriate for the sensationalized article. :biggrin:


No need to apologize and welcome to the site! I appreciate the posting of the article.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Here's a link to last year's Wade injury in the playoffs:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/8079001/

And the result was:

http://www.nba.com/games/20050604/MIADET/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/games/20050606/DETMIA/boxscore.html

Here's the Daily Southtown's take:

http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/242sd1.htm


Obviously this is a different injury, but hey. Wade's injury really shook up the entire lineup.

With a Wade not 100%... and is there any news on Haslem? This could really be fortunate for us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wade relies on his explosiveness and if he's bothered by a leg injury, he could settle for more jumpers. I think that's just dandy for the bulls. or at least the bulls want that over him dunking and getting and 1 calls.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Jay Mariotti says that Wade's injury isn't very serious:



> *All you need to know about Wade's impact here, and the fuss he would have made in Chicago, is that his sore left calf -- no strain, no tear, just a cramp related to dehydration -- was the second story on a local newscast Sunday night.*


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This sucks. I'd rather play the Heat at their best even if it means defeat.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Injuries happen and hopefully Wade won't be able to play well and the Bulls steal game 2, exactly what they need to jump start their playoff run!


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

UMfan83 said:


> This sucks. I'd rather play the Heat at their best even if it means defeat.


Sucks? Miami does this crap all the time. They are always "hurt" and are always "warriors" for playing through the pain...Gets real old. I hope you guys smack the shiznit outta them...


----------



## TheDynasty (Feb 28, 2006)

According to Rotoworld

"A sore left calf muscle could limit Dwyane Wade in Game 2 on Monday night.

Wade had a severe cramp in the muscle at the end of Saturday's game, and said it was still sore on Sunday. He said he had already received three massage therapy sessions as of early Sunday afternoon, and he intends to drink plenty of fluids to avoid a recurrence of that muscle tightening tonight. He should be in the lineup tonight, although the Heat are also worried about a possible suspension for Udonis Haslem as well."
http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_main.asp?sport=NBA&id=931


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I hate when X player runs the floor well, goes for the dunk, and when they call a timeout all of the sudden he is asking for a wheelchair to get off the court.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-heat24.html
> Wade also was a little sore about a hard foul he took from Andres Nocioni, who also fouled Wade hard last season. Nocioni came down hard with an elbow to Wade's head Saturday, and Wade didn't respond when Nocioni went over to pat him on the back to apologize.
> 
> Wade was in a joking mood with reporters Sunday until asked about Nocioni.
> ...


What a patsy. That was a textbook clean, hard foul aimed at preventing an and one situation. This is just typical of how soft this league has become.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> What a patsy. That was a textbook clean, hard foul aimed at preventing an and one situation. This is just typical of how soft this league has become.


do you not remember history between these two players with Nocioni commiting a flagrant on Wade in the past???

Nocioni isnt liked around here, ill definately tell you that. He is always involved in situations every game these 2 teams play

anyway, with Wade he is sore but was in shootaround earlier and is going to play. Zo is a game time decision, with I think them leaning toward Zo playing because of Haslem missing a game


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> do you not remember history between these two players with Nocioni commiting a flagrant on Wade in the past???
> 
> Nocioni isnt liked around here, ill definately tell you that. He is always involved in situations every game these 2 teams play
> 
> anyway, with Wade he is sore but was in shootaround earlier and is going to play. Zo is a game time decision, with I think them leaning toward Zo playing because of Haslem missing a game


That's true. There is that history. Still, I don't think this play was dirty. In fact, Bulls fans would have been pissed off had he not fouled Wade hard enough to make sure he missed (and I'm sure most BBall fans would feel the same in those shoes).


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> That's true. There is that history. Still, I don't think this play was dirty. In fact, Bulls fans would have been pissed off had he not fouled Wade hard enough to make sure he missed (and I'm sure most BBall fans would feel the same in those shoes).


true...

but history is going to affect Wade's reaction (and Miami fans) because he has shown he commits dirty fouls in the past with the teams involved

also Shaq got a double flagrant for a similair foul on Nocioni like a month back (hit to back of head). That does piss me off since this one wasnt even made a flagrant 1 since it was very similair.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

You think that foul by Noc should have been called as a _flagrant_?

Wow.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> You think that foul by Noc should have been called as a _flagrant_?
> 
> Wow.


since they gave shaq a dbl flagrant for his...yea


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

miami fans would love nocioni if he were on their team, don't kid yourselves.





:cowboy:


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> miami fans would love nocioni if he were on their team, don't kid yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the other fans would love Noc on their team. Since he's not, they hate him and think he's a dirty player.

And that's why I love Noc. :biggrin:


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't understand why so many people call Nocioni a dirty player and why Dwayne Wade would be upset with him. 

Nocioni's foul under the basket was not wrong at all. Wade was surrounded by several Bulls players and was trying to make a layup. Naturally, the Bulls tried to stop him and Nocioni hit mostly ball and Wade fell to the floor. get over it, this is PLAYOFF BASKETBALL. That means no free layups. 

I think a lot of NBA "Superstars" don't like Noc because they didnt grow up playing with him. Nowadays a lot of NBA players grew up playing with each other in AAU and know each other for years as friends. Noc is from Argentina and is here to play basketball, not to socialize and be nice. He is here to win basketball games---if other people don't like his style of playing hard--get over it, its basketball. 

Even after Wade was trying to make it even more dramatic by lying on the floor like he got crushed, Noc went over and patted Wade on the butt as if to say "my fault, but thats part of the game"

get over it d-wade.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ndistops said:


> All the other fans would love Noc on their team. Since he's not, they hate him and think he's a dirty player.
> 
> And that's why I love Noc. :biggrin:


Oh yeah, i wouldnt mind having him in my team. If he was, I`d still call him a dirty player.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> since they gave shaq a dbl flagrant for his...yea


1. Was Shaq's foul on Noc in the playoffs? No! In fact, that foul shouldn't have been a flagrant in the regular season because Noc went for the ball and hit the arms first. He did nothing extra-curricular after the play was over (like when he got the flagrant on Wade for his shove out of bounds after the play was done). If anything Wade is trying to embellish the stuff between him and Noc to get a future call in the series. Part of the game, I suppose, but not very sportsman-like in my book in the "I tricked the refs in calling more fouls on Bulls players because I acted like I got hit" sense.

2. On the replays, it looked that Noc's forearm only glanced off Wade's head. The Chicago announcers even commended Wade for doing a good acting job so that the refs gave him a little more time to rest before taking his FTs.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> miami fans would love nocioni if he were on their team, don't kid yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you think if he was on the heat committing flagrant (in the past) and hard fouls on the Bulls that you would like him?

be honest here. You like him becuase he is on the Bulls. I think any fans team that he is on will like him because he plays hard (like Heat fans love Haslem. Pushing Nocioni after the crap he pulled on Wade last year is an example). But with his style, everybody not on his team will hate him. Its really that simple. He commits a lot of hard fouls.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> 1. Was Shaq's foul on Noc in the playoffs? No! In fact, that foul shouldn't have been a flagrant in the regular season because Noc went for the ball and hit the arms first. He did nothing extra-curricular after the play was over (like when he got the flagrant on Wade for his shove out of bounds after the play was done). If anything Wade is trying to embellish the stuff between him and Noc to get a future call in the series. Part of the game, I suppose, but not very sportsman-like in my book in the "I tricked the refs in calling more fouls on Bulls players because I acted like I got hit" sense.
> 
> 2. On the replays, it looked that Noc's forearm only glanced off Wade's head. The Chicago announcers even commended Wade for doing a good acting job so that the refs gave him a little more time to rest before taking his FTs.


I didnt think Shaqs was a flagrant, yet alone a flagrant 2. I dont know if you remember that call or not, but that is what I am comparing it to. They gave shaq a flagrant 2 for a hit in the back of the head, similair to this foul. 

I dont think this Nocioni call was a flagrant, but calling shaq for a flagrant 2 with the same teams and Nocioni involved in both, I think it should of been a flagrant 1. No suspension, just a small fine to make a point regarding the history of Nocioni and the Heat in recent seasons


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> true...
> 
> also Shaq got a double flagrant for a similair foul on Nocioni like a month back (hit to back of head). That does piss me off since this one wasnt even made a flagrant 1 since it was very similair.


I believe a 7'2" 350 pound guy cracking someone over the head would incite a slightly different reaction from the refs than everyone's favorite Argentian whose 8 inches shorter and 120 pounds lighter doing roughly the same thing.  Then again, context is important on any of these calls as well.

As for the Nocioni being a dirty player, I could really care less. Why? He's on the Bulls and guess what? He actually has some good basketball skills. He'll have a long career in the NBA, he ain't going anywhere, and I hope its all years with the Bulls.

Since Wade is 'hurt' and we're all living in Wade/Lebron's NBA world and just haven't found that out yet until these playoffs... I expect Wade to gut it out, get plenty of press coverage, shoot 40% or less, but take 20+ free throw attempts in a close Heat win for game 2. That sounds about right.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

superdave said:


> I believe a 7'2" 350 pound guy cracking someone over the head would incite a slightly different reaction from the refs than everyone's favorite Argentian whose 8 inches shorter and 120 pounds lighter doing roughly the same thing. Then again, context is important on any of these calls as well.
> 
> As for the Nocioni being a dirty player, I could really care less. Why? He's on the Bulls and guess what? He actually has some good basketball skills. He'll have a long career in the NBA, he ain't going anywhere, and I hope its all years with the Bulls.
> 
> Since Wade is 'hurt' and we're all living in Wade/Lebron's NBA world and just haven't found that out yet until these playoffs... I expect Wade to gut it out, get plenty of press coverage, shoot 40% or less, but take 20+ free throw attempts in a close Heat win for game 2. That sounds about right.


cool, another Heat win would be awesome to me regardless of what happens in the court or with the media. :banana:


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Noc is misunderstood by his opponents. They think he is playing hard to hurt them, when he is doing it to win the basketball game.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I think Noc made some dirty plays last season. This season I have not seen any.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If I was the Heat I would sit Wade in game 2, and see if it gets better, don't want to risk injuring him, and one of my favorite players. The Bulls always play at the level of their opponents unless you are complete utter garbage (like the raptors), and the Heat with Jason Williams, Antoine Walker, and Shaq are formidible, but heck, not too scary. With Wade and Haslem out, and Wade banged up, we should take advantage of game 2 and bring it back to Chicago 1-1.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

kirkisgod said:


> Noc is misunderstood by his opponents. They think he is playing hard to hurt them, when he is doing it to win the basketball game.


same as Artest and Bowen


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't think Noc is a dirty player, he is a hard nosed no nonsense balls to the wall player, there is a difference IMO.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Hehe, I asked Hollinger about it (BTW, my name isnt Raul)

Whats your take on Nocioni's game? Do you consider him "dirty"?

SportsNation John Hollinger: (3:58 PM ET ) *Yes, he's probably the dirtiest player in the league right now. Of course, the dirt leve lin the NBA has gone way, way down since they cracked down with the rules on flagrant fouls and such ... nobody today on his dirtiest day could come within a mile of Bill Laimbeer.*

SportsNation John Hollinger: (3:59 PM ET ) *Keep in mind, by the way, that Nocioni took a hard foul on Wade last year that ended up with Haslem taking a swing at him. I don't the Heaters are happy about that foul lin Game 1, and it's going to be interesting to see how this plays out as the series goes on. *


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What, you guys think that should be a flagrant! Come on, that should have been a no call, Nocioni pretty much stuffed the **** out of the ball, and hardly hit Wade and Wade falls to the ground like he just got dropped by a Muhammad Ali knockout punch. Like Skiles said, its a league wide thing.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow

What is the definition of "dirty".............


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Shaq had a foul on Benny on a layup where he blocked the ball, but his bicep/tricep hit Ben in the head. That should be a flagrant!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> Shaq had a fould on Benny on a layup where he blocked the ball, but his bicep/tricep hit Ben in the head. That should be a flagrant!


im surprised it wasnt called a flagarant


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

While Noc has been guilty of some hard fouls in the past, including the F 1 on Wade.

I have to agree with Sloth, Andres stuffed that shot completely... all ball if you look at the replay. Masterful acting by Dwayne to continue to find slight contact after being rejected. Do not think for a minute that he was not using history to get a call on that play, that shows Wade as a cerebral athlete not Noc as a dirty player. Watch the replay closely and it is very clear! 

The correct call would have been a no call, forget about any notion of a flagrant foul!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> While Noc has been guilty of some hard fouls in the past, including the F 1 on Wade.
> 
> I have to agree with Sloth, Andres stuffed that shot completely... all ball if you look at the replay. Masterful acting by Dwayne to continue to find slight contact after being rejected. Do not think for a minute that he was not using history to get a call on that play, that shows Wade as a cerebral athlete not Noc as a dirty player. Watch the replay closely and it is very clear!
> 
> The correct call would have been a no call, forget about any notion of a flagrant foul!


And that doesn't mean that Wade couldn't have been injured on the shot, but he would probaly have injured his wrists. Anyone that has played basketball when the shot is still in your hands and you get blocked, it jams up your wrists.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I think the fact that Noc afterwards went after Wade to palm him indicates he did hit him. Not as hard as Wade wanted to make it look, but it was ball plus something else. By no means flagrant.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

El Chapu said:


> I think the fact that Noc afterwards went after Wade to palm him indicates he did hit him. Not as hard as Wade wanted to make it look, but it was ball plus something else. By no means flagrant.


I think Noc did that because Wade was making it a big deal and acting like he got hit by a train.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

kirkisgod said:


> I think Noc did that because Wade was making it a big deal and acting like he got hit by a train.


Then you dont go after him. It shows you did hit him and that Wade's actions (blown out of proportions) are a consequence of that hit. You end up being hostage of DW. 

Maybe Noc had a flashback from last year's game when he hit Wade and thought the refs could take note of this one, as well.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Noc DID hit him. It just wasn't as hard as Wade was making it out to be.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

www.sportsinferno.com said:


> I love Wade's game...but I am sick of this BS with him. The same bula bula happened last year against the Pistons. I hope the Bulls blow Miami out of the damn water!


Dont know what your deal is...that Wade injury last year is the only reason your team went to the finals.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

www.sportsinferno.com said:


> I love Wade's game...but I am sick of this BS with him. The same bula bula happened last year against the Pistons. I hope the Bulls blow Miami out of the damn water!


I guess missing a crucial game 6 and playing game 7 with the whole side of you body numbed up due to injections to hide the pain is faking it!

idiot


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

remlover said:


> Who wants to bet all the talk we will hear for Game 2 will be "Wade is a warrior..he is all heart." ??
> 
> Even if the Heat lose tonight, Miami has a built-in excuse that Wade was banged up and not 100%


21-5-7 from a "hurt" wade... so much for the best FG% defense in the league.

he only went to the FT line once and you guys still got torched... :clap:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

fmanlu05 said:


> 21-5-7 from a "hurt" wade... so much for the best FG% defense in the league.
> 
> he only went to the FT line once and you guys still got torched... :clap:


I think he played a terrific game, but I wouldnt consider us "torched" by DWade. However, consider his past success against us, it was fantastic. And given his condition, clearly below 100%, also. 

Great players will get it done, no matter what.


----------

